# Classical music in haunts



## Rohr Manor (Feb 26, 2010)

Angelo Badalamenti -- Rose's Theme..


----------



## Rohr Manor (Feb 26, 2010)

Its a good classical song for a theme in a haunted house


----------



## Rohr Manor (Feb 26, 2010)

Mozart Requiem or Beethoven Moonlight Sonata


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

Here's what I was going to do, music wise:

Outside, in the garden party area of the mansion: Four Seasons-Spring by Antonio Vivaldi and A Little Night Music by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

Inside: Moonlight Sonata (Near the piano)-Beethoven


----------



## Rohr Manor (Feb 26, 2010)

Ya thats sounds like good choices.. Rose theme would also work good in the garden party area... I use the more darker side of classical music alot from Mozart like (don giovanni)


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Mussorgsky - A Night on Bald Mountain ... you are probably familiar with this thanks to "Fantasia". Pretty spooky for the first few minutes anyway.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Funeral March - you can spooky it up even more with Audacity or Goldwave. Slow it down, put in echo, reverb whatever.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I think that the type of 'classical' music Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana perform could work just as well as that of the composers of yore, if you haven't considered them. For the area near the piano, I'd suggest Midnight Syndicate's _Born of the Night_, _Soliloquy_, or _Spectral Masquerade_, or Nox Arcana's _The Forgotten_, _Veil of Darkness_, or _Widow's Harbor_; these are only a few suggestions, as they have many, many others that would be equally fitting. I figured that I'd add some other, more 'contemporary' possibilities to the list, just in case.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I agree that those 2 groups are excellent, but they are not what the author of this post was asking for. He specifically mentioned composers of "yore".


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

I like Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana myself, but I was focusing more on the real classical music.

A little gag I was going to do. The ghostly comductor was going to play a more "modern" hit, the prelude to Carmen.


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

I absolutely adore this guy, Michelange Hannecart:
Buy Absinthe Spoons, Glasses, Fountains online in the USA at ABSINTHIANA. - Absinthe Music Absinthe CD Sanguinem Mittère vma31000


----------

